# changes in the Rogue River's Blossom Bar



## The Mogur

I first started wondering if that rock was moving about five years ago. The eddy above the Picket Fence seemed kind of tight, and more than the usual number of rafts in our group bumped into the rock. At that time, we could still make the pivot and approach the center chute frontward. Two year later, the gap was clearly tighter.

I see no reason to believe that the rock is done moving. As that boulder continues to roll downstream, it will eventually shut off the classic run. Then what? Where's Glen Wooldridge (and his dynamite) when we need him?


----------



## TriBri1

It was looking super tight when we went through a few weeks ago. I watched a group go through before us and found it was safer to hit the butt of your raft on the upstream side of the slot than to try and style through.


----------



## Osprey

There was a boat wrapped when we went in late June too. It was my first run so can't compare but wasn't sure what all the fuss is about, easy peasy.


----------



## rivers2run

That rapid has changed. When I first started running it about 27 years ago the only crux move you had to make was to hit the eddy. I remember telling people hit the eddy then take a deep breath and look around. Now I tell people hit the eddy and move to the shoot immediately. Very noticeable for those of us who have been running for many years.


----------



## firejenson

I just got off the rogue. I ran blossom bar twice, as I had a new boatman that was leery about the run. I believe that was number 9 and 10. I haven't been on the river for 30 years, but I ran it the same way on number 10 as I did on number one. Just sayin


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## rivers2run

Cool glad you found no change. I have run it 2-3+ times every year and have noticed the change. Opinions vary.


----------



## Kilroy

Ezcruzr said:


> I rafted the Rogue last week. At the Rand station I was told that the main rock that everybody, or a lot of people, get stuck on in the picket has moved.They said there was no longer room to turn your raft right after the horn and go down forward. They recommended entering backwards until you almost hit the rock above the slide, shoot, then going forward from there. I just took the whole thing backwards, no problem. There was a wrapped raft there, but it wasn't an issue as it seemed totally deflated and underwater. It might be a little tougher now, but still totally doable. They said that do to these changes that at least one raft a day has been getting stuck. One raft a day doesn't seem any different than before. Still a lot of people making it through with no problems. Might want to scout now.


Ran it last week with a group of 6. Two 16' SB boats loaded. We didn't scout it because we run it so frequently, and found zero changes since last year. Pulled hard into eddy, poke front of boat into slot, pinball next 200yds. 

I do agree however that over time the eddy has shrunk a bit. But remember, That rapid is also is affected quite a bit just by flow. 

I have to laugh at all the "blossom bar" hype! Tyee gave me way more problems over the years past. 

Just my .02

Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Learch

I have run it 3 times. The first I was a passenger at age 15 or so, and it seemed easy in a 15' bucket boat. 2nd time was with my wife in 2003 in a Momentum Harrier IK at about 5000 CFS, it looked scary, but we made an easy run of it. 3rd time was spring 2013 at 2500, and I was in a 14' Sotar ST. I made the slot just fine, I ran the slot with my ass just slightly facing river right, and my bow and stern both made contact with the guard rocks. I then tried to make it to the right of VW rock, and broadsided the rock. I somehow managed to not flip or get too stuck, but I gained a healthy respect for Blossom Bar. It deserves respect.


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim

I just finished my first run down the Rogue Oct.4th. There are at least 2 rafts pinned on the fence; they look to have been there for some time. Flows for our 5 day trip were 1200 - 1500cfs. Blossom Bar was not too bad; ran the first right move forward just like the guide book, but watch out for that raft carnage with left oar. Great trip with perfect weather.cheers


----------



## johnovice

Okay, "novice" is in my name, and I've only been through Blossom Bar once, but isn't the picket fence farther than an oar length from that right move at the top? Maybe I am misunderstanding the post.


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim

Yes it is...I meant the wrap rock just below where you make the move to the right...cheers


----------



## 90Duck

Our group of 3 boats ran Blossom on September 28, somewhere in the 1500 cfs range. All three of us boatmen have run it dozens of times, so we went through without scouting. There was a raft frame perched on top of the wrap rock, and a mostly deflated blue Momentum bucket boat that was tied up to some rocks in the pool at the bottom. We presume they went together, as the flow had peaked up to around 2500 cfs a few days before our trip and likely washed it out.

All three boats in our group made the eddy no problem, but then all three of us also got slammed pretty hard into the rock on the right side of the slide, which is not the norm. There just wasn't room to get pivoted and try to do anything about it - once into the eddy above the wrap rock you are just kind of along for the ride over to the slide. There isn't any real danger of a wrap once you are over there, but one of the boats did hit hard enough to break his spare oar (brand new Cataract- ouch) rigged on the right side of his boat. You might think about rigging it on the left through there just in case.


----------



## malloypc

F.A.A.C. Slim said:


> I just finished my first run down the Rogue Oct.4th. There are at least 2 rafts pinned on the fence; they look to have been there for some time.


Here's a photo posted elsewhere by Kerry Walsh.
Certainly the largest yard sale I've seen there in a dozen years of rowing it.
Reportedly the pinned boat was deflated remotely with lead.


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim

So who is responsible for clearing the debris? I'm thinking the river ranger would pay someone to haul it out and charge the owners? Or will it slowly work itself downstream when flows are adequate? anyway, quite the scene when you scout Blossom Bar


----------



## Tom Martin

We ran Blossom Aug 15. We did a layover at Mule so I hitched a ride to Blossom early and sat on the scout rocks all day, watching two flips and one poor guy who popped an oar at the top and ran it left into the boulders. It took a loooong time for his group to sort that one out. Our runs the next day were all scout free and just fine, using the glue your but to the upstream boulder technique as mentioned above. Those Oregonian folks are super great folks with awesome rivers!


----------



## Mtroserider

Just got off the river yesterday. Looks to be 3 oar frame and 2 rafts stuck on the referenced rock. Talked to the BLM ranger and he tells us that they are getting a lot more raps there then ever before and folks are just leaving their gear. We ran without incident like we have for years. The frames and boat debris do make it a little tighter, but doable.


----------



## TriBri1

I can't imagine having to leave my frame behind, I'm such a scraper when I saw all that river booty in malloypc's photo I was wondering if it would be worth running out there for a salvage mission. Could make a great "worst deals out there post"... three lightly wrapped frames and one raft with bullet hole, easy repair.


----------



## Mtroserider

I think a salvage mission is worth a try. We grabbed the eddie right behind the picket fence and climbed up on the rocks. The rocks that have the gear on them were a little out of reach of the rocks. If someone was in the bow of a boat, he could jump off on the rock/ gear and go for it. Looked doable, just not from down stream or below the rock.


----------



## Spanky

Karma is a bitch and river karma is even worse.

Everyone has a yard sale eventually, pull it out if you can, and get it back to the owner....

And hopefully someone will do the same for you some day.


----------



## Learch

I couldn't leave behind gear perched in someone's way, not to mention the fact that I am too cheap to leave it. I would assume the BLM would get involved at some point, either to remove or fine them for leaving it. 
I am actually surprised nobody has moved it to shore, or salvaged it. I am really starting to wonder, is it getting more difficult to run, or are there just more novices running it as of late? 
As for Karma, leaving your gear in the flow of traffic on a popular wild and scenic river is pretty bad karma. One of my close friends had a raft catastrophically fail at Lava. They de-rigged the raft and frame, and hauled it all out. An entire 14" (Old, delaminated) Sotar, and frame, for another 50 or so miles. It can be done.


----------



## restrac2000

What is the river ethic with leaving gear like that? I mean at some point isn't the onus on the owner's to make attempts to remove the trash from the river? Pay a commercial company who knows the run well to haul it out? As of now its trash and a safety hazard for others.

I love the idea of the karmic route but that's a risky operation to salvage gear. 

I just hope everyone was safe. I have wanted to do the Rogue for years but the significant # of incidents on that rapid have led me to believe its not worth the risk. I don't know if I have read of any other single rapid that claims so many other lives or gear in the realm of multi day Class III-IV rafting. 

Phillip


----------



## Spanky

You guys are mixing issues. 

Yes, clean up you own shit or pay to get it done. No, don't steal stuff on the river. 

This is really hard spot to get to safely, last time I had to get there to help someone off, it took a jet boat and an extension ladder.

The point is be a good person and try and help out. Why not say "Get the gear and try and get it back to the group that had a really bad day". Rather than salvage and keep it.

The compaison with a pin in this rapid and and a blown raft is just stupid. One is easy to do the right thing, and the other can be next to impossible. I am sure they would have got it if it was floating in the pool below.


----------



## Learch

I should clarify, I am pretty sure the submerged raft on the right side has been there for a while, and I don't really expect anyone to be able to safely recover it. I've seen a few videos and pictures back to August that showed the submerged raft. 
The one I am addressing is the raft with frame still attached pinned to the fence. That one left there bugs me, mainly because it is in a hazardous spot to downriver traffic, and it can be removed with the kind of equipment that we should all carry with us. 
As far as difficulty, I wouldn't stay away from that run just because of that one rapid. For every bad wrap, several guide rafts and private rafts make it through that spot just fine. Stop, scout it, make the move, and you'll be fine. Pack rope, pulleys, and have the knowledge to safely use them. 
The Rogue is beautiful, magical, and worth the risk. 
I wouldn't feel right about taking someone's gear for my own gain. I'd turn it in to the BLM and let them figure it out.


----------



## bucketboater

Learch said:


> I should clarify, I am pretty sure the submerged raft on the right side has been there for a while, and I don't really expect anyone to be able to safely recover it. I've seen a few videos and pictures back to August that showed the submerged raft.
> The one I am addressing is the raft with frame still attached pinned to the fence. That one left there bugs me, mainly because it is in a hazardous spot to downriver traffic, and it can be removed with the kind of equipment that we should all carry with us.
> As far as difficulty, I wouldn't stay away from that run just because of that one rapid. For every bad wrap, several guide rafts and private rafts make it through that spot just fine. Stop, scout it, make the move, and you'll be fine. Pack rope, pulleys, and have the knowledge to safely use them.
> The Rogue is beautiful, magical, and worth the risk.
> I wouldn't feel right about taking someone's gear for my own gain. I'd turn it in to the BLM and let them figure it out.


 Leaving your raft/gear on the fence is the right thing to do. You should walk away and take up frisbee golf or competitive eating. I've had friends row boats through here with only three to four trips under their belt , without scouting and not even know they just ran blossom.
I'll be down there next week and will recover whatever is left. I will be donating the gear to a local underprivileged rafting charity of my choice.


----------



## oarframe

So aside from the gear on the rocks, have the pumkins appeared yet?


----------



## pinemnky13

bucketboater said:


> Leaving your raft/gear on the fence is the right thing to do. You should walk away and take up frisbee golf or competitive eating. I've had friends row boats through here with only three to four trips under their belt , without scouting and not even know they just ran blossom.
> I'll be down there next week and will recover whatever is left. I will be donating the gear to a local underprivileged rafting charity of my choice.


Hey post the gear here first, give it till 2 doays from sunday then keep it and donate after that. 
See river karma

Christian


----------



## carvedog

bucketboater said:


> Leaving your raft/gear on the fence is the right thing to do. You should walk away and take up frisbee golf or competitive eating. I've had friends row boats through here with only three to four trips under their belt , without scouting and not even know they just ran blossom.
> I'll be down there next week and will recover whatever is left. I will be donating the gear to a local underprivileged rafting charity of my choice.


You are so RAD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jensjustduckie

carvedog said:


> You are so RAD!!!!!!!!!!


LOL. I second this comment.


----------



## Avatard

I've run Blossom about 6 times and every time it scares the bejeezus out of me. Not because its terribly technical, but because of the consequences of having a "bad day"


----------



## 90Duck

Just came across this video of the recovery of a wrapped boat off the Picket Fence. Not my video or boat, but I thought it was a great video of z-drag technique and it really shows the guts of the rapid up close. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUEHIvTpm58

Hats off to the guys doing the recovery work. They put themselves in significant peril getting someone else's boat off there


----------



## Mtroserider

I'm an under-privalaged rafting charity and yes the pumpkins are in. The frames and gear are pretty well shot up.


----------



## Mtroserider

We should never pass a boater in distress. Practice your rap skills. More then just "Z-rigs".


----------



## 90Duck

*you mean like this?*



Mtroserider said:


> We should never pass a boater in distress. Practice your rap skills. More then just "Z-rigs".


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFlGywRryVk

Again, not my vid or boat. Hate to call someone out like that, but really? The dude's still standing there on the rock next to his wrapped boat and it doesn't even look like the folks in the boat make eye contact!


----------



## Mtroserider

It's OK 90Duck. I'm not afraid of being called out. I, along with the crew I've boated with have stopped no less then 4 times to help rapped boaters there and none have asked for our help, but we got them out and to camp a whole lot sooner then they would have on their own. The boater in that video didn't even try and grab the eddie below them. Just sayin'


----------



## 90Duck

Mtroserider said:


> It's OK 90Duck. I'm not afraid of being called out. I, along with the crew I've boated with have stopped no less then 4 times to help rapped boaters there and none have asked for our help, but we got them out and to camp a whole lot sooner then they would have on their own. The boater in that video didn't even try and grab the eddie below them. Just sayin'


My comment was directed towards the boaters in the video. I agree with you 100%. Really bad karma to pass up someone needing help; you just gotta know that kind of thing will come back on you.


----------



## Mtroserider

I agree 100% 90Duck. I miss-understood.


----------



## restrac2000

I am all for helping folks out when my skills and equipment meet the challenges to be encountered. That said, the first rule of every medical and rescue course I have taken is "no more victims". I can't call people out in the 2nd video for passing up those stuck as I have no clue what the context was. If I came floating in there without a game plan you can guarantee the last thing I am gonna do is try to improvise an add to the problem. Eddy out below when safe and try to help? Sure thing. Videos and photos are deceiving when it comes to rapids but there is nothing about that rapid that looks like it would be easy to setup a rescue. I applaud those who have their game and gear together well enough to run a rescue on a third party's gear like the first video highlighted. 

That is a nasty rapid with a horrible penalty box. 

Phillip


----------



## Mtroserider

I'm not going to argue with restrac2000 (phillip), but I would hope that regardless of our "rescue and medical ability", we would stop and assess whether a fellow boater needed our assistance.


----------



## restrac2000

Mtroserider said:


> I'm not going to argue with restrac2000 (phillip), but I would hope that regardless of our "rescue and medical ability", we would stop and assess whether a fellow boater needed our assistance.


We agree on the basic ethic of helping fellow river rafters. We just likely differ on how we assess when that is safe and helpful. I carry a ton of gear, technical and medical, that I more than willing to share. That said, I have never had to apply technical skills on the river to pins or wraps.

What is it about this rapid that causes so many deaths and wraps/pins? Do most people floating this stretch go prepared for self-rescue?

Per the second video...if you watch the youtube author's other video from that day there are already people initiating a rescue from what looks like the common spot upriver. If others are already helping I would have no problem playing through myself (assuming it was safe to proceed).

Phillip


----------



## TriBri1

restrac2000 said:


> What is it about this rapid that causes so many deaths and wraps/pins? Do most people floating this stretch go prepared for self-rescue?


It is a rapid with a goldilocks move and nothing else. If you make the move too early you hit the guardian rocks and lose your angle thus ending up in the picket fence, if you make you move too late you don't have time for the move and end up in the picket fence. There really is nothing fun about this rapid, it is hard to scout, the move has a huge pucker factor and your reward for making the move is a boulder garden... That being said it is 100 feet of nasty pucker factor rapid in 37 miles of bliss.


----------



## Learch

Don't forget VW rock, I sure did on my last run in a loaded raft. I caught it sideways dead center, thought I was going over, but I think I had just a little too much weight to let it go over. I made the move at the fence just fine, but I really wanted to get to the right of VW rock. I should have at least pointed my bow at it instead of hitting it sideways. 
I think it's pretty fun, but I personally get nervous at the top. It has never gone away for me. Oak Springs, Toilet Bowl, Hole in the Wall, Husum, they all bring that same feeling to me after all of these years.


----------



## restrac2000

Thanks. Won't be up there any time soon to see it myself.

Tried to use terraserver to compare rapid between multiple years but the images from this year are either out of focus or in shadows. Only have 2006 images at this point that are worth a damn. If they task a better satellite next year its possible to measure the distance or do overlays. Just a thought.

Phillip


----------



## jge1

I've only seen Blossom once, in May 2013 with OARS' "Rogue River Rowing Clinic". I did not get to row it, as each instructee only got to row half the river (6 boats, 12 students, 3 guide/instructors). Five of the students did fine, a quick pull into the eddy behind the "wave rock", which pivoted the boat around for a forward run through the chute. It didn't seem tough at all to catch the eddy, though of course it's a must-make move done at just the right time. In sixth boat though, containing the student who was rowing at the time, plus me, plus the TL (the guides hiked back up after the first three runs, so there'd be a guide in every boat for this one rapid), the student tried to make the right move, at the right time, but his oar strokes were simply ineffective; I thought we were going into the picket fence for sure, but the TL jumped on the oars and saved us.

Anyhow, this was a year and half ago and five of six students did fine, though with a guide looking over their shoulder. So didn't seem that tough. I'm confused by what some people say is happening. Is the "wave" rock actually shifting downstream ?


----------



## TriBri1

jge1 said:


> Anyhow, this was a year and half ago and five of six students did fine, though with a guide looking over their shoulder. So didn't seem that tough. I'm confused by what some people say is happening. Is the "wave" rock actually shifting downstream ?


Rumor has it that the rock at the head of the picket fence is pivoting upstream due to movement of rocks that it is perched on. I only get out there once or twice a year and I went from a 12-1/2 foot boat to a 14 foot boat. Never had a problem with the 12-1/2 and have had close calls to the picket fence but never close enough bump it with the 14 foot. So I can't really say the rapid is harder, but I can say my runs through have not been as clean.

And yes I hit the VW rock head on almost every run.


----------



## OregonianRG

*blossom*

I have run the river close to 50 times over the last 30 years. I think the chute is getting narrower. A guide told me he thinks the sediment is being washed out in the chute thus making the channel lower and narrower at low water. Makes since to me. I used to make that spin move in the eddy and push forward with no problem. Not any more. Now I just pull my ass backwards through the chute and hope to spin around in time to deal with that flat rock so many people get stuck on. Of course I am a lot older, not much wiser, and about 1/2 my old strength.


----------



## jge1

TriBri1 said:


> It is a rapid with a goldilocks move ...


What is a "goldilocks move" ?


----------



## bucketboater

TriBri1 said:


> It is a rapid with a goldilocks move and nothing else. If you make the move too early you hit the guardian rocks and lose your angle thus ending up in the picket fence, if you make you move too late you don't have time for the move and end up in the picket fence. There really is nothing fun about this rapid, it is hard to scout, the move has a huge pucker factor and your reward for making the move is a boulder garden... That being said it is 100 feet of nasty pucker factor rapid in 37 miles of bliss.


 I think youre trolling but in the off chance you are serious, im intrigued. Thie rogue is a 34 mile booze cruise with one 100 yard rapid and you dont like it? Rapid needs a few more rocks imo.


----------



## TriBri1

jge1 said:


> What is a "goldilocks move" ?


Don't pull to early, don't pull too late, pull just right...



bucketboater said:


> I think youre trolling but in the off chance you are serious, im intrigued. Thie rogue is a 34 mile booze cruise with one 100 yard rapid and you dont like it? Rapid needs a few more rocks imo.


Not trolling at all, I love the Rogue, the river is fun, scenic with nice hikes and camps. Just not a fan of Blossom, I have wanted to take my son down for the last few years, but the rapid sketches me out every time I run it. i guess I should define better, I love the Rogue don't like Blossom.


----------



## oarboatman

Just a heads up that you can't see the wreck from the normal scout and the drybox is right in the line.


----------



## oarframe

Hey bucketboater, did you go yet?


----------



## Trejos

I just ran the Rogue last week. One in our party got on the rock and cleaned up all the ropes that were left dangling and the trash left on the rock. The dry boxes are riddled with bullet holes. I think the owner thought I he couldn't have his gear no one could. When we were at the take out another group came down with the frame and trailer frame that had been sitting on the rock from the second wrecked raft. 

Yes the pumpkins are out.


----------



## oarframe

Good job!
Will be up there for a Halloween pumkin run.


----------



## daveb1

Trejos, thanks for helping to clean up the mess. I have a trip in early November and was wondering what it would look like, haven't been on the Rogue since June.


----------



## headtrip

Thanks for cleaning up one of my favorite mellow river trips around. Why is it that with all the new gear people are botching this? I ran this in the mid 80's with a Avon Bucket and seemed to have no problem.


----------



## elkhaven

headtrip said:


> Thanks for cleaning up one of my favorite mellow river trips around. Why is it that with all the new gear people are botching this? I ran this in the mid 80's with a Avon Bucket and seemed to have no problem.


Actually if you go back and read the original post (and title) that's what this thread used to be about - the rapid appears to be changing...

I saw a comment on another forum that said everyone should be required to read every post before being allowed to comment... might be helpful here on the buzz.


----------



## carvedog

elkhaven said:


> Actually if you go back and read the original post (and title) that's what this thread used to be about - the rapid appears to be changing...
> 
> I saw a comment on another forum that said everyone should be required to read every post before being allowed to comment... might be helpful here on the buzz.


You are so gentle.....I must be feeling cranky this am. Why would you want to read the thread TITLE?


----------



## 90Duck

Some cool very recent aerial drone footage of Blossom starting just after the 1 minute mark of this video. You can see the frames and crap on the wrap rock.

Kind of a cool angle to see it from, although I'm wondering about the legality of using an aerial drone in the wilderness stretch. I know it would annoy the hell out of me to get buzzed by one of those things on the river.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNJomt6Ipho


----------



## elkhaven

That is an incredibly cool video! What a unique way to document your trip... I wonder if the owner wants to accompany me on any of my adventures next year .


----------



## restrac2000

90Duck said:


> Some cool very recent aerial drone footage of Blossom starting just after the 1 minute mark of this video. You can see the frames and crap on the wrap rock.
> 
> Kind of a cool angle to see it from, although I'm wondering about the legality of using an aerial drone in the wilderness stretch. I know it would annoy the hell out of me to get buzzed by one of those things on the river.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNJomt6Ipho


Likely already illegal according to 36 CFR 261.18 (USFS)

36 CFR 261.18 - National Forest Wilderness. | LII / Legal Information Institute

43 CFR 6302.20 (e) (BLM):

43 CFR 6302.20 - What is prohibited in wilderness? | LII / Legal Information Institute

According to the BLM this includes remote controlled aircraft, like drones. 

How they will choose to apply that rule....uncertain. I would guess they will try and piggyback off the NPS attempts to ban these crafts but maybe not until its been to court. Would be interesting to see if the BLM has ever levied fines against folks in the past for flying RACs before the newer generation of quadcopters took off in popularity. If so, I would think these video drones are done for in wilderness. 

The video is also from a commercial company. No legal FAA issues there currently but I know the USFS and BLM often require permits for commercial filming.

Phillip


----------



## okieboater

Don't know if the video is legal or not
but
I do know I really appreciate seeing the video.

Been blessed to make that Rogue run twice, long way for me to get out there and might not get another chance, but the video sure brings back great memories.

Good job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Duce

I don't think the rapid is different at all. What I think is the last couple summers have been low CFS. Tighten up your game for one rapid. I tend to agree with bucket boater on this one (Re: booze cruise with a rapid).


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip

The fence is now clear of all wrapped boats and the winter rains are here.


----------



## oarframe

Reading the posts about Blossom made me a little apprehensive about going up there last week. The slot between the Horn and the picket fence did seem a bit smaller than in the past, but the move is essentially the same. What really was interesting was the fish ladder, I don't think I've ever run it that low. The last part seemed very shallow and narrow, almost a slide. Great river, lots of pumpkins, 5 bears, and a raccoon that managed to slip into the bear enclosure at Tacoma and opened a gamma seal bucket and ate my chips, salsa and drank all the tequila. Crafty bugger....


----------



## malloypc

*Rogue 360 Video*

This impresses me even more than the drone vids - it's interactive!

Rogue River Journey | 360 LabsRogue 360º

Looking forward to their capture of the Colorado through the Grand Canyon from a September trip.


----------



## Kilroy

Awesome find, thanks for sharing. I did also enjoy watching and will share with my rafting friends who've been wanting to join me on a trip. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## okieboater

that 360 lab video of the Rogue is really nice.

anyone know if a longer version will be offered.

That run of the fish ladder is about as close as a video can get of a low water run from the oarsman's (to be politically correct or oarswoman's) view. having a person in the bow with a paddle is a big help in low water runs of the fish ladder for sure.

Really a long trip for us flatlanders to get out to the Rogue and these excellent videos are much appreciated !!!!


----------



## Moon

cool video


----------



## boldtwatermann

About 6:15 for those of us who just wanted to see blossom bar. Although the rest is good.


----------



## yesimapirate

Very cool. Although I will say I felt a bit of vertigo trying to navigate the view while the video's moving ahead in time, boats spinning, and everything's also going downstream.

And then I changed to "little world" view. Crazy perspective.


----------



## bloodhound

I ran that 3 times this summer with our group having minor issues. I do think the rock is moving forward as I never remember it being that tight. Just 2 pulls to the eddy and it's smooth bouncing from there.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

